
A.I. predicts Greenbay Packers to win it all - hogwash
https://www.forbes.com/sites/janetwburns/2017/01/19/ai-that-clinched-the-trifecta-gave-the-super-bowl-to-green-bay-in-august/#679482212e74
======
DaedelusArcher
I'd be dismissive of a pick made preseason, but the World Series prediction
was impressive.

